# achterstevoren



## Chimel

Hallo allemaal,

Sorry voor het kwetsende en provocerende taalgebruik… Het gaat namelijk over een zaak waarbij iemand racistische boodchappen op Twitter verspreidde. Hij schreef onder andere (bij een foto): 
"_Zing makkakenwijf. Zing. Achterstevoren de Vlaamse Leeuw. Of we steken u in de oven"_

Ik begrijp dat "achterstevoren" niet. Volgens mijn woordenboek betekent het "en arrière, à l'envers". Moet zij De Vlaamse Leeuw "omgekeerd" (vanaf het einde tot het begin) zingen? Het maakt weinig zin.

Alvast bedank voor jullie hulp !


----------



## ThomasK

Ach helaas, Chimel, scheldtirades houden zich niet aan regels, en dromen maar luidop - als het maar onsympathiek klinkt. "Achterstevoren (zingen)" is niks anders dan wat je denkt. Als het maar fors klinkt!


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt Thomas. Je bedoelt dus dat het woord eigenlijk geen betekenis heeft, dat het zomaar werd gebruikt om meer kracht te geven?

Ik blijf het wat raar vinden.


----------



## ThomasK

Het woord heeft wel de gewone betekenis, maar de combinatie is natuurlijk te gek. Het wordt gebruikt om inderdaad kracht bij te zetten, om de verwensing nog sterker te maken. Ik kan nu geen andere parallel vinden, maar ik vermoed dat dat ook in andere talen gebeurt. Bij emotionele uitingen gebeuren gekke dingen: regelrechte onzin, maar... Nee?


----------



## marrish

Chimel said:


> "_Zing makkakenwijf. Zing. Achterstevoren de Vlaamse Leeuw. Of we steken u in de oven"_


Naar mijn aanvoelen stelt men hier een [hypothetische] eis, met een dreigement erbij. De bedoeling van de boodschap is vanzelfsprekend geen 'opdracht' maar het tot uiting brengen van een dreigement.

De uitvoering wordt niet echt gevraagd. De veronderstelling is eerder dat deze taak, volgens de spreker, quasi onmogelijk is (de beoogde tegenstelling tussen _*makkaken*wijf_ <> de *Vlaamse* Leeuw).

Om de 'moeilijkheidsgraad' nog wat aan te scherpen – zodoende gaat ze het al zeker niet kunnen zingen en wordt haar verbranding in de oven verzekerd - moet ze de Vlaamse Leeuw zelfs achterstevoren uitvoeren.

Vergelijk het zingen van de Vlaamse Leeuw met <schild en vriend>.


----------



## ThomasK

marrish said:


> Naar mijn aanvoelen stelt men hier een [hypothetische] eis, met een dreigement erbij. De bedoeling van de boodschap is vanzelfsprekend geen 'opdracht' maar het tot uiting brengen van een dreigement."


 Dit is vooral scheldtaal, zoals ten overvloede blijkt uit de scheldterm, en de onsympathieke machtsaanspraak die uitgaat van de imperatief. Dit is een typische scheld-imperatief, zoals "*Loop naar de maan*". Eigenlijk gewoon een verwensing in de vorm van een gebod dat de (schijnbare) overmacht van de macho-spreker toont, zoals *"Ga weg", "Uit mijn ogen"*. Dat is de kern. En de uitvoering is dan de natte droom van de "sprekerd".
En natuurlijk provocerend, gebaseerd op de zwart/wit-tegenstelling Vlaams/anders (wij/zij), met de eis dat iemand zich totaal assimileert, tot in het extreme (omgekeerd zingen, ...), tot in het waanzinnige. Met als klap op de vuurpijl nog een nazistische referentie erbij, als dreigement. _[Ik herlees later nog even. Het is nog even zoeken naar de perfecte verklaring van het "mechanisme" dat volgens mij herkenbaar is, bijna universeel: dat absurde weerspiegelt onbeheerst extremisme, typisch voor felle emotie .]_


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt jullie beiden, het is wat duidelijker geworden voor mij (en ook geruststellend, dat ik niet de enige was om het zo te begrijpen…)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wou nog vragen: is er geen parallel met "Loop naar de maan" of zoiets in het Frans?


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> Dit is vooral scheldtaal, zoals ten overvloede blijkt uit de scheldterm, en de onsympathieke machtsaanspraak die uitgaat van de imperatief. Dit is een typische scheld-imperatief, zoals "*Loop naar de maan". Eigenlijk gewoon een verwensing in de vorm van een gebod dat de (schijnbare) overmacht van de macho-spreker toont, zoals "Ga weg", "Uit mijn ogen". *Dat is de kern. En de uitvoering is dan de natte droom van de "sprekerd".





ThomasK said:


> Ik wou nog vragen: is er geen parallel met "Loop naar de maan" of zoiets in het Frans?


Ik ben er ook naar benieuwd, maar dan omdat deze volgens mij met elkaar totaal niet vergelijkbaar zijn. En al zeker vind ik het niet "gewoon een verwensing"; maar het kan best dat ik biased ben. Het zou me verbazen mocht er een parallel met "we steken u in de oven." in het Frans bestaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake de universaliteit: "Go to hell" is ook zoiets. Let op: de mogelijke universaliteit slaat alleen op de verwijzing naar totaal onrealistische zaken bij het schelden. Niet in het Urdu, als je iemand echt verwenst? 
Die ovens: dat zijn natuurlijk de die van de KZ'en Le Pen sr. heeft die (…) al "een detail van de geschiedenis" genoemd. Natuurlijk is zo'n verwijzing al bijzonder grof, maar naar ik vrees is een verwijzing daarnaar in bepaalde extremistische kringen niet uitgesloten._ (Ik vond op internet een verwijzing naar een racistisch incident waar ernaar verwezen werd...) _Maar deze toevoeging wijst "alleen" op virulent racisme.


----------

